# Special Coke Bottle.



## hemihampton (Feb 7, 2020)

What so special about this 1950's Coke bottle to make it get over $2,300.00 bid? Am I missing something?










						Extremely Rare Old Early 1900’s Coke Soda Bottle Coca Cola Jellico TN Unopened
					

Extremely Rare Old Early 1900’s Coke Soda Bottle Coca Cola Jellico TN Unopened in Collectibles, Advertising, Soda, Coca-Cola, Bottles | eBay



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 8, 2020)

That is a head scratcher!...people that have no morals sell shit like that!...people with no brains buy it!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 8, 2020)

Supposedly, if the price is so outrageous, it will cause people to think it's valuable-- supposedly.


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 9, 2020)

Good grief. Why?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 9, 2020)

It is only worth as much as a customer is willing to pay you. E-bay rip-off i'd say. No one watching...weird right!


----------



## Screwtop (Feb 9, 2020)

Listing ended...


----------



## OldSoul_Loves_Antiques (Feb 12, 2020)

It may be because it is unopened... Most antiques like perfume bottles, alcohol bottles and etc are valued more when unopened


----------



## slugplate (Feb 12, 2020)

They're just throwing $h!t off the wall to see what sticks. Thing is, nobody reports it to eBay and, sadly, people can charge what they want for anything... buyer beware. Apparently some people have no guilt and would scam money from their ill grandmother's bank account.


----------



## nhbandit (Feb 12, 2020)

Their ad says they've never even seen an empty one.. I have 4 or 5 of them if they want to come have a look. I'll even sell them one for 5 bucks.. lol


----------



## cburks1961 (Feb 12, 2020)

You should put one on eBay and see what you get. Maybe you can get some extra spending money to add more rare finds to your collection. As they say, "You can't fix Stupid!" Let them pay what they want.


----------



## dogtx (Feb 12, 2020)

I offered to sell him older cokes for $50 a piece thats cheap.


----------



## wisodas (Feb 12, 2020)

If you look at the seller's other lots, some are ending with the appearance of being sold, but are then relisted.  I suspect we'll see a relist on the Jellico Coca-Cola, too.  The bottle is from about 1950, it has casewear, and has a cap that says "caffeine " on it - not that old.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Feb 12, 2020)

wisodas said:


> If you look at the seller's other lots, some are ending with the appearance of being sold, but are then relisted.  I suspect we'll see a relist on the Jellico Coca-Cola, too.  The bottle is from about 1950, it has casewear, and has a cap that says "caffeine " on it - not that old.



10-4 that's a late 60s-early 70s cap. I bought many and drank many just like it in those years. You know what they say -- "A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## American (Feb 12, 2020)

I only participate in ebay auction format.  I breeze right over anything that even comes close to retail price.  I like sellers that show confidence in their offerings.


----------



## Demon (Feb 12, 2020)

A few years back there was Shiek from Dubai or somewhere building a coca cola museum. He sent 2 guys to America with huge budgets to buy relics for the museum. So a bunch of otherwise cheap coke bottles sold for thousands on Ebay, people were posting outrageous prices and just hoping to get a bite.
At one point the 2 buyers were bidding against each other, the presumption was that their commissions were based on how much they spent.
Eventually a few greedy people contacted them privately and they stopped buying on Ebay and bought directly from individuals.
It was very exciting to watch happen in real time as no one knew the full story til after the buying spree was over, many people made a pretty penny milking the Shiek though. I'm sure theres a thread about it here somewhere, i think that's how I found this site to begin with.


----------



## DustinSBaker (Feb 12, 2020)

Not greedy if they are willing to pay a kings ransom.  And they did.  When you are offered hundreds of thousands of dollars or maybe even a million or two it would make you think.  That was a once in a lifetime offer so I can't blame them.  

Before I found out what was going on I stuck a few on eBay with very ridiculous Buy It Now's to see if whoever was paying those amounts would bite.  And they were swiped up.  Nothing I would never run across again.


----------



## rich (Feb 12, 2020)

I do not know if it is a fact that Coca-Cola was originally made with cocaine, if it was bottled with cocaine that would justify the price AND bring out the drug dogs.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 12, 2020)

The Sheike was mentioned recently on page 3 & 4 of this post.





__





						Ultra rare Coke for sale
					

NO



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## DustinSBaker (Feb 13, 2020)

A quick search for Jellico, TN bottles reveals right many of those.


rich said:


> I do not know if it is a fact that Coca-Cola was originally made with cocaine, if it was bottled with cocaine that would justify the price AND bring out the drug dogs.




It was but it was miniscule and during the first year or two of existence.  This is way beyond the cocaine years.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Feb 14, 2020)

Remember in the flick Wall Street? Michael Douglas talks about a painting he bought for big bucks, says he’ll let time pass and make a big profit. “Illusion becomes reality”. How much is the fee for buying your own bottle and passing it along down the line for even more? Creating a history of value.


----------



## NuGrape Kid (Feb 15, 2020)

Seems odd there is no info on the bidding.  
Not sure this is a legit sale.
I have seen fake ebay sales before.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 15, 2020)

Just to clarify some questions. There is no bidding info because it was a BUY IT NOW. This Auctions opening Bid or Buy it Now was $2,375.00 & for some odd Reason 1 Sucker, or Clueless Individual thought this was a good price & Bought It.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 15, 2020)

I'd wager that, that  bottle did not sale. Here is another example of the seller has no clue or is just fishing.......https://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Rare-Old-Quality-Crescent-Ginger-Ale-Soda-Coke-Bottle-Coca-Cola-AshevilleNC/123509874196?hash=item1cc1c31e14:g:Xg8AAOSwQwFb5fcX


----------

